# A full load



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

That'll teach her to hide in the dirty washing lol


















(nobody tell my mum I've put her picture on the Internet she'll kill me lol)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! THAT IS SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhh I love it!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahaha poor pup


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Cruel mummy!! Notice you chose a dog to match your colouring! I bet a lot of us have done that.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Rosie just pulls my washing out of the machine and chews it 



Dylansmum said:


> Cruel mummy!! Notice you chose a dog to match your colouring! I bet a lot of us have done that.


Hmmm, maybe I've revealed my secret - Rosie is chocolate, but I am blonde. Honest.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

All these puppy pics just make me want a new baby. She is so gorgeously cute. Your mum looks very young!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74;10573
Hmmm said:


> We may just ask you to prove it!
> Dylan is chocolate with blonde markings and me and my two daughters have brown hair with golden streaks put in. We all match except for hubby who should have bought a chocolate with lots of grey


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> We may just ask you to prove it!
> Dylan is chocolate with blonde markings and me and my two daughters have brown hair with golden streaks put in. We all match except for hubby who should have bought a chocolate with lots of grey


LOL!!!! poor hubby. haha
Well me and lady kinda match too..hahah


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo and me kind of match. I got my hair done recently in long layers and had auburn/orange clumps of colour put in. It wasn't till I looked in the mirror that I realised I looked like my dog.

Bethany - Is that your mum!!!!!! Surely not, she looks really young. So you can't be that old at all.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO!!! we need a new thread with side by sides of our dogs and us...see who looks the most like their pooch!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

That is my mum lol I'm 24. I tell her all the time she looks really young. She doesnt believe me tho lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> LMAO!!! we need a new thread with side by sides of our dogs and us...see who looks the most like their pooch!


ahahaha yes!!!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I know I am a little late on this one (I have not been on in a while) But that pic of the dryer!!  SOOO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute picts! 'Lo does that too, she loves laundry over my bed or dog beds.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now we know what to post when people ask about bathing their pups !! My hair is naturally curly and was dark until recently when i ve lightened it to try and go with the grey stripe that appears somehow on the top of my head every 5 weeks or so .... so probably going more for the Mable look . All you blondes dare I ask do your collars match your cuffs


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO!!!! KAREN!!!!!!!!!!
We usually ask if the drapes match the carpets! toooo funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> LMAO!!!! KAREN!!!!!!!!!!
> We usually ask if the drapes match the carpets! toooo funny!!!!!!!!


Just had to google LMAO - you're all getting a but rowdy. Where are the moderators - Parapluie / Kendal - I think there's a few guys here who need taking in hand


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> Just had to google LMAO - you're all getting a but rowdy. Where are the moderators - Parapluie / Kendal - I think there's a few guys here who need taking in hand


ahahah you called me out! I must admit I do have too much fun on here. If you have a problem you can report it, Mandy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> LMAO!!! we need a new thread with side by sides of our dogs and us...see who looks the most like their pooch!


so who is going to be brave enough to start that thread. lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

kendal said:


> so who is going to be brave enough to start that thread. lol


Well I would, but it'll have to wait until Dylan is back to his usual scruffy, dishevelled self before he will look like me again!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!!! once the cone is gone...i may give it a try....lol but don't necessarily hold me to it.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> LOL!!!! once the cone is gone...i may give it a try....lol but don't necessarily hold me to it.


Why wait? You could always find a matching lampshade to go on your head


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Why wait? You could always find a matching lampshade to go on your head


HAHAHAHHHAHAH!!!!! OMG THAT IS HILLARIOUS....but no way. HAHAHHAHAHAH:XD::XD:


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahah I'm sensing this will never happen  come now, ladies, don't be bashful!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol that sounds like a challenge.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> lol that sounds like a challenge.


I think you're right!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

.....stay tuned


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> .....stay tuned


dun dun dun... :undwech:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Well I would, but it'll have to wait until Dylan is back to his usual scruffy, dishevelled self before he will look like me again!!


lol are you smarter than a cockapoo???


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> lol are you smarter than a cockapoo???


Naaah. We're both really scruffy!


----------

